
Bret Taylor on FriendFeed's Road to Monetization, Early Surprises - mariorz
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/09/bret-taylor-discusses-friendfeeds-road.html
======
bootload
_"We're not interested in selling. We wanted to forge our own culture, to
create a sustainable company"_

Okay the plan is not to sell.

 _"... The team's hope, he said, was to find an advertising-based solution
that delivers revenue without damaging the user experience. ..."_

But where is the advertising coming from if google sucks up so much of the
advertising dollar. This is the bit I don't get. I've watched
<http://spock.com> try this and they have completely screwed the application.
There must be some other value in people information & conversations.

